# Anyone been to Tayto Land in Meath, and what did they think of it?



## add27 (20 Apr 2011)

Hi all,

Quick question:

Anyone been to Tayto Land in Meath, and what did they think of it?

Looking for activities for the family !

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wino (20 Apr 2011)

Hi add27,

been to taytoland with the kids. Its not open long(Nov) and is still a work in progress but there are some domestic and wild animals for the kids to see. Its got a good soft area playground and a decent enough restaurant. Its dear enough to visit as a once off with a family of four costing about 35/40 but a years membership will cost 100. There are some more rides or play ares being built and we enjoyed it when the sun was shining.


----------



## ajapale (20 Apr 2011)

moved from MNFQ's.


----------



## add27 (20 Apr 2011)

Thanks! Will probaly go as a once off.


----------

